# AI YAI YAI, Itchy eyes!



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

My chihuahua is scritch-scratching her little eyes so much, I think the fur around them is starting to fall off. I have noticed that when her eyes tear up..they crust around the fur near her eyes, and I'm sure this is what makes them itchy. I take a cotton ball in warm water and ease off the crusties - but I was wondering if there was a better way to clean the eyes? 

I think this might be seasonal allergies, but I'm not sure it's bad enough to warrant an OTC allergy medicine? 

Also, she has a bit of dry skin on her lower belly - tips on a good doggie moisturizer? 

Going to give her an oatmeal relief bath tonight from the vet.


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

She might have an eye infection, kind of like pink eye. Maybe you should check with the vet. Cody had an eye infection once. They put salve on their eyes, turn off the lights and shine a black light on their eyes. I had to put drops in Cody's eyes 3 times a day for a few days.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

try bathing them in warm salt water - this should do the trick - a good moisturiser is johnson and johnsons baby misturiser


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

If it's been ruled out not an infection, just allergies or irritations, natural tear drops work really good to help moisturize the eyes and remove any pollen or other allergy/irritant causing things.


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

*Thanks...and....*

Thanks for the tips, guys. I am quite certain it is not an infection - as the tears are not mucus-like or discoloured. She just has leaky chi eyes. But I think they will need to be cleaned every 2 days or so to prevent them from getting crusty. 

I believe it is allergies because in addition to scratching her eyes, she is also licking her privates and her paws. She is not in agony over it and it doesn't keep her awake, but she DOES do it. She is on an anti-allergy food so I think it is inhalant allergies from dust, pollen, etc. I get them too. 

My friend gives her large dog childrens' benadryl during allergy season which works. I was wondering if any of you gave OTC meds for allergies to your dogs? Also....would like to dry the Johnson and Johnson moisturizer....but what if she licks the area afterwards? Is it safe?


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

What dog food is your chi on? I know that chi's can get allergies from certain foods and the most common symptom is excessive watering of the eyes. 
I was told that Eukanuba can cause this more often the not in chi's. I will have to find out what ingredient causes the watery eyes.

-Jessica


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

*food*

Flea was on Science Diet before coming to me...but b/c of the scratching I changed to her the premium brand, Natural Balance...Duck and Potato allergy formula. I really don't think it's the food. But I guess you never know.


----------



## Nat (Sep 17, 2004)

*food*

Flea was on Science Diet before coming to me...but b/c of the scratching I changed to her the premium brand, Natural Balance...Duck and Potato allergy formula. I really don't think it's the food. But I guess you never know.


----------



## joebeans (Sep 29, 2004)

Make sure you don't see any hair loss around these areas. My Jose has Pyoderma right now, a bacterial skin infection, it started out that he had itchy eyes, and itchy paws, and I thought it was just allergies too, but it just kept getting worse till he started losing hair around his eyes and on his muzzle and in between his toes. If it doesn't get better, please take him to the vet to get checked out.


----------



## Shanna (Oct 19, 2004)

Be careful becuase my little Pepper about a month ago scratched his eye and cut his eyelid. The whole eye swelled up and we took him to the vet. The crazy thing about it is he must have done it at night when he was sleeping next to me. Crazy puppy.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

For dry skin try using 3v Caps. You can buy it in liquid form to pump over their food or in an oral caplet form. It has fish oil and some other stuff in it and its good for their coat!


----------

